#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Would you have signed??????

## mangzee

As a part of his school project, a student conducted a survey. He asked 50 people
if they would support a ban on a chemical 'dihydrgen monoxide'
since:-
1) It can cause severe burns in gaseous state.
2) It is a major component of acid rain
3) It contributes very highly in errosion
4) It decreases effectiveness of automobile breaks 
    leading to greater chances of accidents.
5) It has been found in the tumors of terminal cancer patients.
6) It can kill a person who has inhailed it accidentally.


43 people out of 50, said they would sign any petition demanding 
strict control or total elimination of the chemical.

6 people were undecided. What do you say?
Well, Only one person realised that the chemical was actually water.
Are you the one.............................................?   :(handshake): 





  Similar Threads: PSUs signed MoU with GATE

----------


## crazybishnoi29

'dihydrgen monoxide'
actually it is "dihydrogen monoxide"....
and i was taht one!! :(devil):  :(bow):  :8):

----------

